# My First Planted Tank 10G



## GoonerAquarist (11 mo ago)

Hello TPT people!! I recently grew a passion for this hobby and I am so happy that this community is here. I look forward to learning from everyone. I just installed this tank in my moms office about 1.5 months ago.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

welcome to the forum and the fun hobby. Nice looking aquascape!


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Looking good! Can’t wait to see it grow in!!


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

I like your tank, but mostly I wanted to say…COME ON YOU SPURS


----------



## GoonerAquarist (11 mo ago)

Jason K said:


> I like your tank, but mostly I wanted to say…COME ON YOU SPURS


Thank you! It’s been rough as of late for an arsenal fan.. but things are finally turning around 😩


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

GoonerAquarist said:


> It’s been rough as of late for an arsenal fan.. but things are finally turning around 😩


It's objectively worse being a spurs supporter. At least you guys win the odd cup here and there. And you'll finish above us in the table for the first time in ages. Anyway, back to fish/plants...

COYS


----------

